# running phpmyadmin using wamp server



## sudhakararaog (Sep 6, 2007)

i have installed wamp on my computer and when i access phpmyadmin i get the following error

#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

i already have xampp installed on my computer, i want to learn smarty templates so i am using wamp for the sake of learning smarty, i do not want to install smarty on xampp as it is already configured with other settings so i would like to use wamp

i am using windows xp service pack 2

i have chaned the port to 81 in the httpd.conf configuration file of wamp and changed server name to localhost:81 so i access wamp as
http://localhost:81 this works fine, from this page when i click on phpmyadmin link i get the error

#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

i have followed the steps from the following links

http://www.wampserver.com/phorum/read.php?2,30300
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=58057

i have tried stopping all services and restarted wamp service however i am not able to access phpmyadmin but i am able to access wamp as
http://localhost:81 and any files i create in the wamp/www folder

please advice.

thanks


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

How did you install wamp? I've been using the XAMPP distribution for years with no problems. It works "straight out of the box" and includes phpMyAdmin etc.

Slainte

midders


----------



## sudhakararaog (Sep 6, 2007)

i downloaded the wamp set up file from wamp website and installed wamp in c:\wamp and xampp was installed in c:\xampp


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Read *A matter of security (A MUST READ!)* in the readme_en.txt file in the xampp folder for the correct way to set a password for the root user in MySQL and phpMyAdmin.

The easiest way is to use the security console, which you can access at  http://localhost/security/. 
This "console" creates a password for the MySQL user "root" and is adjusting the phpMyAdmin configuration.


----------

